# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Construção de Movel Para Aquario 100x40x50

## Vitor Pestana

Boa Noite a todos.

É com muito prazer que venho mostrar a construção do movel para o meu novo aquario  100x40x50.

Ainda falta a ultima etapa, assim que estiver terminado ponho as restantes fotos.

----------


## Vasco Santos

oi vitor qual a espessura da madeira que utilizastes?? preciso de fazer um tb para um aquario igual ao teu mas de 120cm..

----------


## Jose Miranda

O meu tambem é em madeira, mas as paredes e parte de cima tem 7 cm de expessura preenchida com poliuretano expandido, ( trés veses a expessura usada nos frigorificos), isto para um isolamento de temperatura do sump.
amigo
Jose miranda

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Impecável, simples e super sólido!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos...

Epa... já nem me lembrava deste tópico, na verdade nunca cheguei a colocar as ultimas fotos do movel já acabado.

Vou já colocar o projecto com as respectivas medidas, e a foto do resultado final.

PS - Caso não consigam ver as medidas, basta carregar na imagem e se quiserem também podem guardar no vosso desktop.



As imagems que faltavam:







Tudo DIY, à exepção do escumador... quem sabe um dia

Qualquer duvida já sabem.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Vitor

Construção muito boa, está mesmo tudo muito bem feito, até posso dizer que o móvel é quase blindado, isso dava para colocar um carro em cima.  :SbOk:  
Os meus parabéns.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Pedro.

Penso que poderia suportar ainda mais peso.

De notar que após a conclusão do móvel é necessário a aplicação de verniz tapa poros antes da aplicação de qualquer outro produto para que o móvel fique completamente impenetrável à agua.

A aplicação deste produto à pistola fica ainda melhor e muito mais distribuido nos locais de dificil acesso.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Micael Alves

boas 
que material (tinta) usaste para dar esse tom escuro 

está muito bom até parece de compra :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> está muito bom até parece de compra


Olá Micael

Ehehehe, já me pediram para vender o movel em KITs  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Estão ai as medidas, a malta só tem abater umas arvores, cortar as madeiras e pregar uns pregos...

Agora a falar a sério, estruturas em madeira para serem aplicadas em aquarios devem ser feitas de preferencia em contraplacado maritimo, com uma boa camada de verniz tapa poros, outra camada de verniz maritimo, depois é so escolher a cor pretendida com a aplicação de Bondex e voi-lá.

Uma coisa que faltou foi a espessura das placas, as minhas tem 18mm.

PS- Deixem as vossas companheiras escolherem os puxadores das portas... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 

Força nesses DIYs

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Apenas uma pequena correcção...

Devem dar duas mãos de tapa poros no mínimo (e não verniz e depois tapa poros) e lixar entre mãos, só depois dar uma de mão de verniz.




> Uma coisa que faltou foi a espessura das placas, as minhas tem 18mm.


Não existe placa de 18mm ou é 15mm ou 19mm.
Assim fica mais fácil para encontrarem o material.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Pedro.

Temos carpinteiro.

Não desfazendo os teus conhecimentos da materia posso garantir-te que as minhas placas são de 18mm, aliás se reparares nas medidas do movel irás verificar que algumas placas tem descontos de 18mm para que encaixem na perfeição, estas placas foram compradas do max mat.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Vitor

Até podes dizer que são de 18mm mas continuo a dizer que só existe de 15mm e 19mm.
Carpinteiros não fazem móveis, como aqui na fábrica fazemos móveis são todos marceneiros  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
posso dizer que a madeira que comprei para fazer a minha calha de iluminação T5 é de 18mm, comprei no Leroy Merlin.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Madeira pode ter qualquer espessura agora placa é que não, só se tiveres uma calibradora para mudares a espessura.

----------


## Abel Brás

Antes de mais, és um verdadeiro artista!!!
Por quanto ficou a construção do móvel???

Obrigado





> Olá a todos...
> 
> Epa... já nem me lembrava deste tópico, na verdade nunca cheguei a colocar as ultimas fotos do movel já acabado.
> 
> Vou já colocar o projecto com as respectivas medidas, e a foto do resultado final.
> 
> PS - Caso não consigam ver as medidas, basta carregar na imagem e se quiserem também podem guardar no vosso desktop.
> 
> [Qualquer duvida já sabem.
> ...

----------


## Jorge Lara

gOSTARIA Q VC POSTASSSE  as fotos da parte superior. Como foi feito, etapa por etapa se caso vc possuir tais fotos e como vc fez a parte de iluminação do aquario.

----------

